# "Duplicitous" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 25, 2018)

The masses have ticked their desires, and we have us a clear winner. Oh boy, I always adore first-timer announcements, they delight me. That said, slam those palms together, and please leave some tracks in this thread to congratulate *Cugoano* for deservedly snaring his first Laureate for his superb winning effort, *Waiting*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Cugoano will also be selecting the prompt for our next challenge. You poor dear, you've no one to pass it off on, lol.


Kudos on your very first Laureate, which I predict will be the first of many! Great piece which had my first vote. I'm fairly salivating at the prospect of being treated to your future endeavors. I know you won't disappoint. Congrats ten times over and then some, dear!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 25, 2018)

Congratulations, C! I too believe Chester's Daughter's prediction, the first of many wins!


----------



## writersblock (Apr 25, 2018)

Congrats Cugoano! Your piece was fantastic and had my vote too!


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 25, 2018)

You had my vote.


----------



## sas (Apr 26, 2018)

So glad you won! Plus, you are a great helpful addition to poetry workshop. Applause. Sas


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 26, 2018)

Bravo! :applouse:


----------



## shedpog329 (Apr 26, 2018)

!!!!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 26, 2018)

Congratulations, Cugoano! Great poem!


----------



## Cugoano (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks so much everyone. Whatever made the poem a winner came from the feedback on WF. A great bunch of poets.


----------



## ned (Apr 27, 2018)

congratulations Cugo....


----------

